# Choctawhatchee River catch April



## nevergiveup (Apr 9, 2012)

Bluegills and shellcrackers caught on the Choctawhatchee River on April 1. Caught 40 but had to work hard for these.


----------



## tips n tails (Mar 2, 2011)

nice catch. worms? depth?


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

nice mess!


----------



## LRDD (May 23, 2011)

Good eatin right there, nice job.


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

What area of the choctawhatchee were you fishing?


----------



## nevergiveup (Apr 9, 2012)

crickets in 2 to 8 feet


----------



## nevergiveup (Apr 9, 2012)

lower end of river - from Watermelon to the bay


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Umm I like them:whistling:


----------



## tips n tails (Mar 2, 2011)

*Bream*



nevergiveup said:


> crickets in 2 to 8 feet


I dont know but lately I have been having a hard time trying to catch hand size bream. Been catching alot of babies but nothing big. Any thoughts? Deeper water maybe?


----------



## Donald811 (May 17, 2011)

:watching:


----------

